# Help with Symptoms



## Wade Palmer (Apr 22, 2003)

For 9 of the last 11 weeks I've fought a fairly constant chest burning(mainly in the center) that goes up into my throat at times. I also, at times, can feel it between the shoulder blades though that feels more like muscle issues. My jaws ache at times but as soon as I relax that seems to disappear. The back of my mouth/upper throat, at times, seem to really tingle or burn. However, my symptoms, otherwise, seem quite different from those I've reviewed on this board for GERD. The pain is fairly constant all day and evening with occasional period of more significant burning. It gets better when I sleep...at times is hardly noticeable. There have been some periods of tightness as well and I admit to a general overall sense of concern. My first overwhelming concern was my heart but recently completed a thalium stress test and the results were fine (although I know the test is not foolproof). I am 6'4" - 180 lbs., 48 years old, fairly active, no history of heart disease in the family and my cholesterol and all the other blood work is normal. Does not seem to e made worse with exercise. Therefore, my doctors are confident it is not a heart issue so they have me scheduled for a endoscopy(sp) Thursday morning. Has anyone else experience these types of issues related to GERD? Just curious.Thanks!Wade


----------



## Emmy2 (Feb 22, 2002)

Hi there - I have the same kind of symptoms as you. I have this almost constant raw burning feeling in my chest. It isn't severe pain but is always there! And, I often get a kind of burning ache in my left shoulder too! Sometimes it feels like a burning rod has gone through my chest and out my shoulder at the back. Does that sound like you? My endoscope biopsy showed "chronic focal inflammation" which my specialist says is a mild inflammation and isn't too worried about (wish he had to live with it!!!!!!!). He thinks I may have GERD but can't say for sure. Anyway, I think the scope is a good idea for you. I am going to have a gastric emptying test because there is a chance my stomach is emptying too slow and making things worse. But, just wanted to let you know, you are not alone - your description sounded a lot like me! (I also have no heart problems, am 35 and weigh only 115 pounds).


----------

